# The Gifted



## paintedpromises (Aug 9, 2015)

Miranda grabs the saddle from the tack room and runs to promise, trying not to trip.

Miranda: Hey Promise, how's my girl! 

Promise: Well, Eclipse hogged the hay, forgot to put water in the trough and I think your tightening the girth to tight!

Miranda: Oh sorry! Promise *unties girth, does it again* How does that feel girl.

Promise: better!

Miranda: well I think were....

*Barn hand walks in* 

Barn hand: Who are you talking to?

Miranda: Myself..

Barn hand: well. Okay then! The riding instructor needs you, your late again!

*grabs reins* *whispers* 

Miranda: That was close!

:gallop:


----------



## paintedpromises (Aug 9, 2015)

*hoof beats hit the ground* 

Riding instructor: Miranda! It's a canter not a gallop, your not advanced.

*pulls back on reins*

Promise: I'm a horse, not your Barbie dolls. Not so hard!

Miranda: sorry. Btw I don't play with Barbie dolls, and plus I didn't know I can talk to horses! sorry.

Riding instructor: okay! Miranda, that was good but your not advanced yet. Please stop galloping

The Next Day

*grabs carrot* 

Miranda: here girl.

Promise: I don't eat carrots. I'm going on a diet.

Miranda: do horses even go on diets, your a horse not a human remember!

Promise: I know but what does that mean horses can't be in fit.

Miranda: this is why, my moms thinks I'm crazy.

Promise: -_-


----------



## Bluediamond (Oct 7, 2015)

Ha ha this is awesome. I like the part about Promise not wanting carrots. Will there be more?


----------

